# New Zealand OR Australia??? Please Help!!



## Sarah_Yorke_82

Hi everyone! I'm new to this.. 
I have been reading many threads on
Here, and I have to say they have been a huge help and provide some fantastic info!

My husband and I (33 and 28) are keen to emigrate - house is for sale already! Family and friends informed... Children happy! (2 girls aged 2 and 9) The thing is.. I'm not 100% as to which country to
Go to!?

My husband is an Electrician therefore either destination would be an option. (my husband favours NZ) I am a marketing manager - sales, therefore can probably find work anywhere? I however feel OZ would have more potential? More opportunity? 

Does NZ have enough "opportunity" for work? 

Will our children enjoy growing up in NZ? Is there enough for them to do?

Are the people friendly?

Having never been - I have limited info
On NZ - other than what's found on the Internet! 

If NZ we would look to go to the Auckland Region.. If Australia we would look to
Go to Melbourne...

Apologies for the long message.. However as much help/info/advise on this would be greatly appreciated!!

Many thanks!!!

Sarah x


----------



## anski

Hi Sarah,
This is a hard one, we migrated to Australia in 1967 whilst in our early 20's & childless. We settled in Sydney & it was very difficult at first & had two children within 3 years of arrival & I worked most of my life there. However at the end of the day we owned 2 houses in Sydney & it was a wonderful place to bring children up for climate, lifestyle, opportunities & a safe environment. On return visits to UK all I can say I am pleased we made the decision to leave & my son hates the UK (based on holidays back there). He now has a business in Brisbane.


I think for young people today Australia & New Zealand both offer a better quality of life by comparison to the UK. Weather is important & my children grew up enjoying safety, space & fresh air & my grandchildren are dong the same today. whereas from what I see of UK is yes you can get budget & low cost travel & Europe is on your doorstep & the supermarkets do have more convenience foods & perhaps more choices if you are into shopping. It depends what you want out of life your children watching tv because it's too cold to go out & play or being able to grow up with a healthy outdoor lifestyle. The weather in the UK depresses me & I find I miss the fresh air & blue skies & sunshine of Australia or New Zealand. 

Melbourne I don't care for can be wet & miserable in winter (although short) & hot in summer. 

Sydney is a prettier city with lovely harbour dotted with restaurants & the Rocks area lovely to walk around.The Blue Mountains are to the west & north you have the Hunter Valley so lots of places for weekend trips not all that far from town (2 hours drive) 

Brisbane also a lovely & fast developing city & sandwiched between The Gold Coast & The Sunshine Coast& the Hinterland. Tradesmen always in demand because of the ever growing population (& many Kiwi's heading over in past few years). Also because of recent floods in Queensland electricians are very sought after.

Another Australian city I love is Perth but only trouble is it is very isolated from other cities the Nullabor dessert approx 2,000km separates it from South Australia.


As for New Zealand I moved to Auckland in 2001 & enjoyed my 8 years there living in Mission Bay 7km from the CBD. As a city it has everything Universities, Hospitals, Good schools, open space & within a hour's drive or less you are in the countryside, also has the best employment opportunities in NZ.
We have been living in Europe for the last 18 months but heading back to NZ in September however this time we are going to live in Hawke's Bay as we are retired now.

One thing to consider when making a move is to select a place where your children will remain if they are going on to further education & for job opportunities or you risk them leaving for elsewhere.
If you can go for a look first it is better but even so it is really hard to make lifelong decisions based on a couple of weeks. 

Many migrants make the move from NZ to Australia after some time thinking it would be better but it is not always the case. Sometimes the wages may appear to be higher in Australia compared to NZ but cost of living in Sydney is more expensive than Auckland. Also Stamp Duty is payable on house or car purchases in Australia it does not apply to NZ. That also makes a big difference when starting out.


At the end of the day I think you would find a lot of benefits in moving to either country if looking for a better quality of life for yourselves & your children. However if shopping & holidays abroad & being close to family & friends in the UK are things that are important to you then I advise you to remain in the UK & merely holiday in Australia or New Zealand instead.

cheers,

Ann

I never for a moment regret the day I made the decision to leave the UK 44 years ago.


----------



## jenswaters

This is a GREAT post!!! Thank you so much for the comparison. Most of us have only been in one or the other, and many people see just negatives for one or the other.

All of this advice is great


----------



## Sarah_Yorke_82

Firstly Ann I would just like to thank you for taking the time to write such an informative helpful thread! It was truly touching and very much appreciated!...

You sound like you have tried it all!!... Both Auckland and Australia sound amazing! Thinking about what you said re the children settling and having everything around them - perhaps Oz is the better option?!... 

As Oz is so big - there are lots of options/places to visit! 

You don't reccommend Melbourne then?

Is Brisbane much better for weather? Sydney?

Perth sounds lovely however as you said you are divided by desert and this obviously makes it hard to get around so I
Don't think we will chose Perth!

You really have been so helpful Ann! Thanks again!!!

Sarah


----------



## Sarah_Yorke_82

Ps and to see that you too were in your 20's is great! How did you handle leaving your family and friends!? How long would you say it takes to "settle" in?!

Thanks Ann!


----------



## anski

Hi Sarah,

Firstly I came across this Blog today which is excellent & I wish someone would do a similar one on New Zealand to help people like yourselves with advice.If you go through the different topic there are price comparison with UK & also guide to different States in Australia. It should answer a lot of questions.
Moving to Australia? Where are you going to live?

In my case my parents migrated to South Africa when I was 9 & I met my husband there whose parents had also migrated at a very young age. Because in those days (1960's) the writing was already on the wall that the apartheid situation in SA would cause problems we decided to leave & returned to the UK, we only spent 2 harsh winters in Scotland & in spite of buying a flat life was a struggle with industrial unrest & as explained before not being able to rely on a full weeks pay packet.

Finally we decided we had to leave the UK, the only family we had there were older siblings that had not migrated to SA when our parents did. As we had little contact with them because of distance & difference in ages it was not an issue.
We had 3 choices USA, Canada or Australia. The first 2 were dismissed as having cold winters (sadly at the time we did not know how pleasant California was) so Australia won.

We were selected to go to New South Wales & first tried Newcastle but moved to Sydney within a short time because of employment.

Only visited Melbourne during a few holiday & during the few years our daughter lived there. At the time I thought restaurants were better than Sydney & I prefer Sydney which has a harbourside setting whereas Melbourne has the Yarra River. There are some nice areas out of the city to visit The Dandenongs & Mornington Peninsula for example.

Brisbane in the early years I considered a country town but it has changed with lovely city along the river and nice suburban areas which sprawl in all directions. The Gold Coast or Sunshine coast are an hours drive in opposite directions with nice beaches.
Brisbane being further north is hotter than Sydney but as anywhere on the East coast it is humid.

This is one of the reasons we moved to New Zealand, the other was we were able to buy a modest house in one of the best areas of Auckland for much less than a similar area in Sydney at the time (2001) We actually bought in May & moved there after 9/11 & within 1 year property in our area increased by 30% because so many Kiwi's came home from working overseas as well as many Brits & American etc moved to NZ as they thought it would be far away from terrorism & this has proved this case so far Thank God.

Australia is a great country *but do not discount* NZ because I think that also is a great country. 

At my stage of life I prefer NZ because I have outgrown Australia & Sydney.

Although we still own a house in Auckland we plan on moving to Hawke's Bay for what we hope to be a better climate & other reasons.

However if I was in my 20's again I think my choices would be Sydney or Auckland for work opportunities, & Brisbane for climate, lifestyle & work by the fact it is a growing city.

In Auckland you have *everything* Sydney has to offer, Universities, Good Schools, Parks & Gardens, Art galleries, Zoo, Ice Planet, theatres, sporting events boating, horseriding & lots for children to do. I will try & find some links for you to read on Auckland.
The (where I used to live) Mission Bay Jazzfest is on this weekend.

Then there the Devonport Wine & Cheese weekend. Also 30 minutes by ferry from Auckland is Waiheke Island & Rangitoto & the Hauraki Gulf all lovely spots & also has events.

Also health care I am sure this topic is covered on this & other NZ forums but in Australia you have Medicare which used to be a compulsory contribution of 1.5% of your salary which was capped (not sure of current situation) There are also private health insurance schemes which I think over the years have become expensive & you always have to pay an excess gap of 20% or more on top of all medical or surgical procedures.

In NZ (again look at Forums for posts) public hospitals are free, Dr's visit are on a sliding scale depending on age of children etc. Private health insurance is available we had hospital & specialist cover only, premiums were based on age & claims history & were adjusted each year. We paid about $5,000 in our last year, however my husband had $60,000 in claims for heart condition in a private hospital & they paid out 100%. Company is called Southern Cross & I think they are excellent. Of course much cheaper for young people.
So much for you to consider & I don't want to sway you either way but merely
try & point you in a direction where you can make informed choices for yourself.

Ann


----------



## kiwigser

Sarah_Yorke_82 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this..
> I have been reading many threads on
> Here, and I have to say they have been a huge help and provide some fantastic info!
> 
> My husband and I (33 and 28) are keen to emigrate - house is for sale already! Family and friends informed... Children happy! (2 girls aged 2 and 9) The thing is.. I'm not 100% as to which country to
> Go to!?
> 
> My husband is an Electrician therefore either destination would be an option. (my husband favours NZ) I am a marketing manager - sales, therefore can probably find work anywhere? I however feel OZ would have more potential? More opportunity?
> 
> Does NZ have enough "opportunity" for work?
> 
> Will our children enjoy growing up in NZ? Is there enough for them to do?
> 
> Are the people friendly?
> 
> Having never been - I have limited info
> On NZ - other than what's found on the Internet!
> 
> If NZ we would look to go to the Auckland Region.. If Australia we would look to
> Go to Melbourne...
> 
> Apologies for the long message.. However as much help/info/advise on this would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Many thanks!!!
> 
> Sarah x


I really cannot add much to the replies you've had. Most important visit any city before moving. I realise you will only get a superficial impression on holiday, but its a start.
We holidayed in both countries and chose NZ, its more British than Britain and we preferred the people. I know its an obvious thing to say but everywhere is a long way in Aus. where NZ is more compact and prettier.
If things go pear shaped in the rest of the world we can feed ourselves and 70% of our power is from renewables.

Good luck


----------



## anski

Sarah_Yorke_82 said:


> Ps and to see that you too were in your 20's is great! How did you handle leaving your family and friends!? How long would you say it takes to "settle" in?!
> 
> Thanks Ann!


Hi Sarah,

Sent you a pm but in case you don't receive it take a look at the new thread I have just started called AUCKLAND Life & Places to go

It will give you more insight on Auckland as a destination.

Ann


----------



## Yvonne.72

Hi Anski, I've just been reading your Ten Pound Poms post on britishexpats, all the best for a long and happy retirement in Hawke's Bay. I should think after 32 years in Australia I'd be looking for somewhere with a gentler climate too  You were in Sydney weren't you? I believe the climate is very similar to Auckland's.

Hawkes Bay does have its cold winters though so be sure to find a place that is well insulated and faces north.


----------



## Yvonne.72

kiwigser said:


> I really cannot add much to the replies you've had. Most important visit any city before moving. I realise you will only get a superficial impression on holiday, but its a start.
> We holidayed in both countries and chose NZ, its more British than Britain and we preferred the people. I know its an obvious thing to say but everywhere is a long way in Aus. where NZ is more compact and prettier.
> If things go pear shaped in the rest of the world we can feed ourselves and 70% of our power is from renewables.
> 
> Good luck


Oh my dear, that last sentence was a bit unfeeling wasn't it?  perhaps you don't live in Christchurch.


----------



## Yvonne.72

Sarah_Yorke_82 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this..
> I have been reading many threads on
> Here, and I have to say they have been a huge help and provide some fantastic info!
> 
> My husband and I (33 and 28) are keen to emigrate - house is for sale already! Family and friends informed... Children happy! (2 girls aged 2 and 9) The thing is.. I'm not 100% as to which country to
> Go to!?
> 
> My husband is an Electrician therefore either destination would be an option. (my husband favours NZ) I am a marketing manager - sales, therefore can probably find work anywhere? I however feel OZ would have more potential? More opportunity?
> 
> Does NZ have enough "opportunity" for work?
> 
> Will our children enjoy growing up in NZ? Is there enough for them to do?
> 
> Are the people friendly?
> 
> Having never been - I have limited info
> On NZ - other than what's found on the Internet!
> 
> If NZ we would look to go to the Auckland Region.. If Australia we would look to
> Go to Melbourne...
> 
> Apologies for the long message.. However as much help/info/advise on this would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Many thanks!!!
> 
> Sarah x


Auckland or Melbourne? Follow the work, just head for the place that offers the best employment and take it from there. If you make the wrong choice you can always change your mind later.


----------



## anski

Yvonne.72 said:


> Hi Anski, I've just been reading your Ten Pound Poms post on britishexpats, all the best for a long and happy retirement in Hawke's Bay. I should think after 32 years in Australia I'd be looking for somewhere with a gentler climate too  You were in Sydney weren't you? I believe the climate is very similar to Auckland's.
> 
> Hawkes Bay does have its cold winters though so be sure to find a place that is well insulated and faces north.


Hi Yvonne.72, hope you enjoyed the post. Are you one of them also?
After I wrote that it got me thinking I would like to find other people that migrated during those years of Assisted Passages to contribute their stories & maybe do a book or blog. There should be some interesting stories to tell, some of them went on to become rich & famous.

Yes I lived in Sydney for most of the 32 years, & at the end tried the Gold Coast for a while but realized it was not for me so wandered around Europe for some time before moving to NZ.
Now I'm wandering again it must be a disease.
However I am looking forward to find somewhere nice in HB to finally hang up my hat!
Think Sydney's climate was better if you could stand the humidity which I found Auckland was not as bad. The cloudy drizzly days in Auckland got me down so hoping HB will have sunnier days.
Where are you from & where do you live now?

cheers,

Ann


----------



## Yvonne.72

Not a ten pound Pom Ann but my parents came over from Europe to New Zealand in the early 80s when I was a young teen. I live in Queensland now, there are so many Kiwis here I feel very much at home (all our family is here now) but I do miss the passing of distinct seasons and even the soft Auckland rain some days.

I think your idea about doing a blog or a book is a brilliant idea, you have a lovely writing style. Yes you're right about some going on to become rich and famous, wasn't Julia Gillard was herself a ten pound Pom?


----------



## topcat83

Yvonne.72 said:


> Oh my dear, that last sentence was a bit unfeeling wasn't it?  perhaps you don't live in Christchurch.


Why was it unfeeling? I don't see what Christchurch has to do with it. 

The bottom line is that - with a bit of re-organization - New Zealand _could_ be more or less self-sufficient. We have food, water, natural resources that could be used for power in the form of oil, coal, hydroelectric and wind, building material in wood and stone. And a small population that means it wouldn't be put under too big a strain. 

Christchurch is a tragedy - but it really doesn't affect our ability to be self-sufficient.


----------



## kiwigser

Yvonne.72 said:


> Oh my dear, that last sentence was a bit unfeeling wasn't it?  perhaps you don't live in Christchurch.


Sorry what is your point, what the h*!l has Christchurch to do with self sufficiency, or is it another Aussie on a NZ forum trying to score points.


----------



## LawinNZ

Some excellent information and I would agree to do a "look see" visit first. There are many South Africans that have settled in New Zealand but then there are others that have elected to move onto Australia. Each set of circumstance is so unique and people are different, wanting different things. We live in Auckland and have found Auckland to be able to provide my young family with so many options and experiences. My nieces and nephews (also born in South Africa) have settled here - gone through school, uni and moved into business or bought businesses of their own so there are opportunities and life is what you make of it - no matter where you are.


----------



## placeabo

Great amount of information in this thread... thanks to everyone that contributed


----------



## carosapien

Which did you decide on?


----------



## johnat21

I would ask myself why 100000 kiwis have moved to Oz in the last 2 years! And that is expected to grow to 100000 a year in 5 years time!


----------



## toadsurfer

johnat21 said:


> I would ask myself why 100000 kiwis have moved to Oz in the last 2 years! And that is expected to grow to 100000 a year in 5 years time!


People make mistakes.


----------



## carosapien

johnat21 said:


> I would ask myself why 100000 kiwis have moved to Oz in the last 2 years! And that is expected to grow to 100000 a year in 5 years time!


100,300 to be exact. They're being described as economic refugees and their number dwarfs the number of asylum seekers arriving by boat (9607)


> Australia is facing a flood of economic refugees. But the big numbers aren't from the north, they are from the across the Tasman, where Statistics New Zealand yesterday announced the biggest exodus to Australia on record.
> 
> Read more: Migrants from NZ head here in droves​


Only 14,000 people moved from Aus to NZ, almost all of them returning New Zealanders. Which sorta rubbishes the myth that most New Zealanders return to New Zealand, most of them obviously don't.


----------



## anski

I think it is wonderful we can move around the world so easily

I for one have lived in no less than 11 countries & cannot even count the others I have visited.


----------



## Song_Si

just my opinion/exp - I barely even consider Australia as 'another country' from my work in HR/Recruitment - people flit between the two so easily.
Like many families I have direct relatives born both countries - incl one Oz grandparent, two nieces, one nephew - and they (the young ones) have all been across/back for work at one stage, two are back to NZ one in Oz. Also have nephews born Sarawak (plus niece), Edinburgh . . . dual passports galore. 
I've worked in Oz twice, Perth and Sydney. Both good places if you want big city life - I decided I didn't. As with any place, only 'good' if you have a good living situation, job/income to suit needs, friends, social life imo. 
Equally, some people would be unhappy anywhere.


----------



## anski

Moving to & fro NZ & Aus is no different to moving from the SI to NI both no more than 3 hours flight time. It takes longer to fly from Sydney to Perth than from Auckland to Sydney.

People gain much experience from moving around, think how bring life would be if we all stayed put.

An example is my 81 year old sister who has lived in the same house 78 years almost untouched. She is the most boring introverted person I know, has nothing to talk about except whats happening in her little town (Midlands UK) & complain & whinge.
Took her on holiday to North Tenerife (where I was living at the time) & she was completely disinterested in anything I took her to see or do. 
Her only objective was to buy duty free cigarettes for her daughter! Complete waste of money, time & effort


----------



## kiwiemma

anski said:


> An example is my 81 year old sister who has lived in the same house 78 years almost untouched. (


Wow...just wow. I've personally never lived in one house for more than 3 years, longest I've lived in one city is 12 years, I cannot imagine living in one place for that long. Horses for courses I guess.


----------

